# Good Tattoists in Birmingham?



## Sabu (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone know of any?  Thinking of having some work done soon and want it done at a legit place.  Cheers!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you seen anyone in Brum with good tattoos? They would be good people to ask too


----------



## Mogden (Nov 26, 2011)

I have read good things about this place:
http://modernbodyart.co.uk/

It's on Corporation Street, just down from the Q club. Jo Harrison looks v. good and I quite fancy her for my next ink but she's in and out of the UK quite frequently.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2011)

Modern Body Art on Corporation St.


----------



## Sabu (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for that, yeah that's exactly what I'm looking for.  Thank you.  Do you know what the waiting times are for that place?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2011)

Sabu said:


> Thanks for that, yeah that's exactly what I'm looking for.  Thank you.  Do you know what the waiting times are for that place?


Depends who you want.

For Jo you could be waiting over a year...


----------



## Sabu (Nov 26, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Depends who you want.
> 
> For Jo you could be waiting over a year...



Cheers!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a mate who got his tattoos done at Dados in Erdington a few years back. Was a proper dodgy looking place I thought, but apparently he's a legend. Mates tats are pretty good. Apparently it's still there according to t'interspace http://www.dadostattoostudio.com/Index.htm


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 29, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I had a mate who got his tattoos done at Dados in Erdington, but I've no idea if its still there. Proper dodgy looking place I thought, but apparently he's a legend. Mates tats are pretty good. http://www.dadostattoostudio.com/Index.htm


Dado did mine, his studio is just round the corner from me.

It's very much an "old school" biker sort of place, which might put some people off, but once you get past the scary image they're all cool.


----------

